# Fruit Cobbler



## debodun (Apr 30, 2018)

Has anyone made a fruit cobbler? I wanted to know if the fruit is under the crust or on top.

I had this mental image that it was more like apple crisp, but a few recipes I looked at said to put the fruit on top. Wouldn't it get burned in the oven?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2018)

Dee,  Google  it and see what the pictures look like.   I don't know..


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 30, 2018)

*​I used a recipe from Bisquick. In that one, the fruit is on the bottom and the crust on top.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2018)

The only one I ever made was three ingredient peach cobbler.

2 15oz. cans of peaches in heavy syrup or one large 28 oz. can.
1 box yellow cake mix.
1 stick of butter.

Preheat oven to 350F.  Dump peaches and syrup into a 9x13 pyrex baking dish, top with cake mix, dot cake mix with slivers of butter.  Bake for 30-35 minutes until bubbly and golden brown.  Serve with vanilla ice cream.  You can add a sprinkle of nutmeg to the peaches and a dash of sugar and cinnamon to the topping before popping it into the oven.  This is best when fresh from the oven.  Makes a good last minute dessert for the emergency shelf.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2018)

To me a cobbler is a thick crusted deep-dish pie with both top and bottom crust and filling in the middle.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2018)

My mother's cobblers had a regular crust on the bottom and an open lattice crust on the top.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 30, 2018)

My mother's cobbler had the fruit filling on the bottom and biscuit-like dough floating on top, like this.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 30, 2018)

mmmmm that looks so good, Nancy!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2018)

Here's what Wiki has to say - as always the answer is "it depends"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobbler_(food)

When my grandmother made it, there was no bottom crust.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 30, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> The only one I ever made was three ingredient peach cobbler.
> 
> 2 15oz. cans of peaches in heavy syrup or one large 28 oz. can.
> 1 box yellow cake mix.
> ...


I have never ever made a cobbler or an upside down pineapple cake but I’d like to , just to say I’ve made them and this recipe sounds  easy . Thanks Aunt Bea



NancyNGA said:


> My mother's cobbler had the fruit filling on the bottom and biscuit-like dough floating on top.


This makes  me want to grab a spoon and chomp away


----------



## jujube (Apr 30, 2018)

We used to serve "Cupa-Cupa-Cupa Cobbler" at our Pioneer Days event and we had them lined up across the grounds for it.  It's an old recipe from way back when.

1 cup of self rising flour

1 stick of butter.  Butter, not margarine.  Yes, butter.  It's a sacrilege to make it with margarine.  Shame on you for even _thinking_ about it. 

1 cup of sugar

1 cup of whole milk.  Now, don't make me have to _explain_ why you just can't use 2%.  Besides that, we all know this cobbler is not good for your body, just your soul, so don't quibble about the butter and milk.  We're all going to die eventually, so enjoy life while you can. 

Some vanilla and cinnamon.  Who knows how much.  Just wing it.

One big can of peach halves, drained.

Mix the milk, 3/4 of the stick of melted butter, most of the sugar and the flour.  Lay the peach halves in the bottom of a greased cake pan.  Pour the mixture over the peaches and then sprinkle a little of the sugar and some more cinnamon over the top.  Swirl it around a little to make it nice 'n purdy.  

Bake at 375 degrees for about 30-40 minutes or until it gets nicely brown on top.  

Eat while still warm.  It's good cold, too, but around here there's rarely any left to put in the refrigerator.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 30, 2018)

Crust on top always!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2018)

I've mentioned this before...we found Patti LaBelle Cobbler, 32 oz at Walmart for $7.  Tastes like home made and even though the have apple, peach and cherry....the Blackberry is our "EZ" favorite.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2018)

That’s cheating.nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2018)

Keesha said:


> That’s cheating.nthego:



Noooooo...that's EATING! nthego:


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Noooooo...that's EATING! nthego:


Can tell you’re a man. :rofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (May 1, 2018)

jujube said:


> We used to serve "Cupa-Cupa-Cupa Cobbler" at our Pioneer Days event and we had them lined up across the grounds for it.  It's an old recipe from way back when.
> 
> 1 cup of self rising flour
> 
> ...


You've got it ALMOST right. The batter goes in the pan first, spread the fruit over the top. The batter will rise through the fruit and will be mostly on top but some throughout the cobbler.


----------

